# Passing cop car 5x speedlimit



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Passing cop car x5 speedlimit What not to do while driving a fast car - YouTube

yeah, i know crazy driving! i should be punished :chairshot


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

I enjoyed that. Car sounds sweet. Bit lucky with the truck turning left lol


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

dragerboy said:


> I enjoyed that. Car sounds sweet. Bit lucky with the truck turning left lol


Luck, dixcel breaks! oem brakes i would have had a problem!


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

hahaha Thats was sweet. GT-R sounds unbelievable!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

lol would be funny if the copper turned around and stopped the porker thinking it was you


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

that would be real funny!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Hazard awareness obviously isn't your forte! Does sound sweet though


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Passing cop car x5 speedlimit What not to do while driving a fast car - YouTube


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

xcraft said:


> Passing cop car x5 speedlimit What not to do while driving a fast car - YouTube
> 
> yeah, i know crazy driving! i should be punished :chairshot


crazy car mate!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Good job you don't drive a car that stands out from the crowd and the cops couldn't identify if they saw you again


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Not sure if you should post that stuff on the internet TBH, a guy not far from me posted a clip off him driving on the highway while doing 300kmh in his aston carbon black and posted it on youtube while on a second vid you could see his licenceplate and they convicted him and he's lost his licence for 5 years now and a hefty fine inc almost seizing the aston martin but as it was registered on a business they could not seize the car... :nervous:


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

It never ceases to amaze me the people that seem happy to publicly provide the evidence to hang themselves...


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

You are a total **** driving like that.
You are a danger to yourself (which is OK), but you are a danger to others.

Why the fukc didn't you see the lorry INDICATING left when you tried to pass it.
It would have been so cool if you crashed into it.

That would have been great, you could boast to the world what a **** you were being when you did it.

What would you do if you killed another motorist and you lived?

TWAT!!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Not to mention over taking a coach that's stopped just before a zebra crossing at 6.27

I'm not one to flame but the OP needs to know that it's not big or clever

Mook


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

For a reason I can't fathom out, Portugal has Europe's highest road death rate per capita.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

R32 Combat said:


> For a reason I can't fathom out, Portugal has Europe's highest road death rate per capita.


not sure about that,maybe two years ago!!!!

i think Greece his know in first place,saying that Portugal still is in the 3 first highest road death rate per capita:bawling:

this is not justification for the way we drive :chairshot


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

kociek said:


> not sure about that,maybe two years ago!!!!
> 
> i think Greece his know in first place,saying that Portugal still is in the 3 first highest road death rate per capita:bawling:
> 
> this is not justification for the way we drive :chairshot


Yes, you might be correct.:thumbsup:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Car sounds nice but the driving is pretty damn bad. You need to venture out to some more open, quieter roads for that. Hopefully your luck will hold out.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

here's a good bit of driving

Rally driver's killer reflexes - YouTube


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Go to a racetrack if you want to drive fast. Doing something like what you've done is extremely despicable.

Gives other GTR drivers bad rep if/when things like this go viral.

Sickened that some people are cheering for this douche also.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

simon tompkins said:


> here's a good bit of driving
> 
> Rally driver's killer reflexes - YouTube


That tune at the end :chuckle:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

simon tompkins said:


> here's a good bit of driving



I've only got to look a learner driver to see good driving compared to this idiot.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Vihis said:


> Sickened that some people are cheering for this douche also.


I'm also quite surprised that the comments have been pretty relaxed so far. Seen soap boxes come out en mass for much lesser affairs.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

some great roads in portugal.... but the driving standard in general is appalling. they have absolutely no idea what indicators are for! 
i know this, as i have a 2nd home there and been going for 10 years and i am still shocked by the level of "driving". 
last time i was there a kid got knocked off his motorbike on the entrance to my estate by a car that was turning, but guess what? not using an indicator to let the young lad know, and just pulled out in front of him... she got out of the car waving her arms about as if it was the lads fault!!! shocking


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice! I enjoy dangerous fun!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have to say that any other car forums I've used would have deleted this thread pretty quickly.

All it does is showcase how much disrespect you have for other people's safety and the law. Is that something to be advertised under the banner of the GTR forum? :nervous:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It better to let people judge him than protect him imho


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Good video mate :thumbsup:


some dangerous moments there.. but must have been loads of fun...


Make another one, this time even more dangerous ... 


:thumbsup:


.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

do donuts around cop cars and try to get as close as possible ("near miss") with an elderly lady crossing the road :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

At what point did you pass a cop at 5x the limit? I got bored of watching a car drive around town with a small squirt of throttle every few seconds.


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

After 4:55 passing the cop car, i really started driving wreckless!
Because i wanted to get away from the cops ASAP!
I still never pass cars in BLind corners! ( i know this road REALLY well)
If you look close you can see the Truck turnes at exact the same time he turns on the indicators!

But yes, it was crazy driving like this on the road! :-(
But is was fun and made for a crazy video!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

at least you witnessed how verbally abusive some forum members could be for no apparent reason or anything to do with them.

Instead of just expressing their disapproval in a civilised manner.

not a place to share some of your personal stuff.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

If a UK driver had posted that on YouTube they'd already be in a cell.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah maybe, but Portugal is much more layed back.


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

couple of things they need to prove:
- Who is driving?
- What is the license plate of the car?
- How fast was i going?

- it is all fake it is just a video montage ;-p


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

xcraft said:


> couple of things they need to prove:
> - Who is driving?
> - What is the license plate of the car?
> - How fast was i going?
> ...


I think using all the information on this forum alone and your own admissions previously, there would be little problem securing a conviction. As I often say, it's one thing doing it but another thing admitting to what you've done. Maybe this will be a good lesson in how not to share your motoring activities with others?

Thinking you're untouchable is foolish to say the least.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

The Portugese police will check the entire internet looking for one car that happen to break the speed limit?

Don't think so..

Exaggeration or being paronoid?

I'm not condoning such activity by any means, but I don't think the Portugese police are psychics and out of all places will check out the gtr register to trace this guy and arrest him or revoke his licence.

Why is it that In UK everyone thinks the whole world is like UK or should be like UK, don't get it.

Relax people it's only a video. I can bet you any money this guy won't be nicked for this.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> The Portugese police will check the entire internet looking for one car that happen to break the speed limit?
> 
> Don't think so..


Nigel, you're taking what I said out of context. I stated that it would be easy to discover who the vehicles owner and driver is/was, not that the authorities were actually going to do anything about it. However, convictions using this kind of information are probably more widespread than you would care to imagine. At the end of the day it's personal choice whether you video yourself being a goon or not. For me though, I prefer to fly just that bit lower under the radar than some other folk.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

xcraft said:


> Passing cop car x5 speedlimit What not to do while driving a fast car - YouTube
> 
> yeah, i know crazy driving! i should be punished :chairshot


I can't believe you actually admitted it was you and therefore put your details to such reckless driving in (often) pedestrianised areas.:lamer:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Nigel-Power said:


> The Portugese police will check the entire internet looking for one car that happen to break the speed limit?
> 
> Don't think so..
> 
> ...


Well you'd think so but this is an actual case in the MR2 community.

Bloke drives like a knob including speeding at over 130mph on a dual carriageway and undertaking lorries on the hard shoulder etc - you get the picture.

He cleverly posts this on youtube then links to it on the MR2 forums saying look what I did!

Thread looked very much like this one, some people saying 'wild man!' and some people saying 'you're a knob'.

Well someone thought the police should know, and then they did know, and they found the vid and they arrested him. He spent 3 months in prison for dangerous driving and 18 month driving ban. 

So no, the coppers aren't trawling forums to nick people. If however, an outraged person decides to tell the coppers they get very interested indeed.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Was this in the UK or abroad? 

It does happen, but pretty rare tbh, there are 100s of 1000s of videos like that on youtube, I doubt many have been caught unless grassed up.

It's not advisable to put a vid and boast about it, course not, but the chances of being caught is pretty slim still.

If I tell you that in Portugal you can pay €400 to get your licence passed without a taking a test, that should really sum up the level of corruption for you. As I said not every country is like the UK, in some countries you can get away with it. Though driving irresponsibly is wrong regardless of where it occurs. In my recent trip to Dubai I witnessed some outrageous driving, but they seem to care less about the police.

I was in Moscow some years ago, driving there was beyond shocking and a $10 bribe to the police will spare your licence. 

So it depends where you do this really.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

UK

www.imoc.co.uk :: Log in

People think the internet is anonymous. It's not!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

xcraft said:


> After 4:55 passing the cop car, i really started driving wreckless!
> Because i wanted to get away from the cops ASAP!
> I still never pass cars in BLind corners! ( i know this road REALLY well)
> If you look close you can see the Truck turnes at exact the same time he turns on the indicators!
> ...




Ah, thats fine then, for a second there i thought you were driving recklessly for fun. Now i understand, you were driving like that to get away from the cops....... That makes it alright then!!!! So when you kill someone else for your crazy driving, at least you can justify it in your own head!!!!

Who cares if you know the road well or not, so you know each of the drivers on the road that day and can predict there every move, just like the van!!! 

Sorry this is not big and not clever and wow you outran a copper which was going in the opposite direction. Even if he was chasing you, stop and pull over, YOU broke the law so accept responsibility rather than putting other people’s lives at risk. 

Im also afraid top say these stunts don’t get you BIG MAN point these days. I will refrain from using the term that is commonly used to describe individuals like yourself however i suggest you think before you put your foot down next time, it could just save someone’s life.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

i wonder if every body in this thread never broke the law?

easy to judge every one else.....


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

kociek said:


> i wonder if every body in this thread never broke the law?
> 
> easy to judge every one else.....



That’s not the point my friend. The point is this is seriously dangerous. Yes we have all probably broken the law at some point but there are different degrees of law breaking. I know the law breaking i have done would not have wound me up behind bars if i got caught. Probably just a slap on the wrist.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm sure we have all sped. However, I've never done 5x the speed limit and bragged about it on the internet.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> That’s not the point my friend. The point is this is seriously dangerous. Yes we have all probably broken the law at some point but there are different degrees of law breaking. I know the law breaking i have done would not have wound me up behind bars if i got caught. Probably just a slap on the wrist.


you have some point i there.:thumbsup:

is that line we shouldn't cross that's what define every singe individual 

hopefully he did learn it is mistakes,i know i did learn with mines.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Smart people learn from other people mistakes.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The difference between the video posted, and someone posting links to pics of a Portuguese GTR buried underneath a truck is merely a case of luck

Look at the Moscow vid of that GTR crashing big time and tell us the difference

Sorry Nigel, there's no justification

Mook


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Wow.

Amazing.

Seriously.....can we ban people that do this and post it up?

Frankly, I'm ashamed to be part of a forum/Club that pampers and allows their idiotic actions to be posted.

Hope the Feds grab the IP address, smash his door down and cuff him.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I think the video should stay.
There are several things posted on this forum which I disagree with and make me seriously question the intellect of the person posting but its so much nicer knowing what goes through peoples minds.
I do think it is absolutely crazy to drive in such a way but, hopefully, people looking at this will consider where and when to use their cars in such a fashion.
If you can afford to modify your car to such an extent, perhaps you should start investigating the costs of trackdays etc so these can be factored in when the upgrade journey begins ...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Is this guy a legend or a stupid d1ckhd and a c**t etc . . . 






and the famous run on the public roads again.





.
.
.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Neither on single carriageway roads there Nige and still both stupid imho


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Neither on single carriageway roads there Nige and still both stupid imho


It wasn't posted in defence btw. 

Just to find out what people thought of Smokey doing similar things. 

Back in the day it was perceived as very cool apparently. And people used to go on about how cool the tunnel run etc was...


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

The tunnel run was on a closed road....

The Supra run was on UK public roads and he quite rightly got jailed.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Whilst the supra was on UK roads, it was on the motorway where it is deemed safe to drive as 70mph. There are no right turns, pedestrian crossings etc, the road is very quite and IF smokey got it wrong, probably no-one else would be involved.

So, yes, there is a difference. I would have though that was quite obvious.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Bajie said:


> If you can afford to modify your car to such an extent, perhaps you should start investigating the costs of trackdays etc so these can be factored in when the upgrade journey begins ...


That's the irony though, isn't it? A lot of people with the big power mods have no intention of going anywhere near a track or drag strip. There's only one place they're intending to use it.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

R32 Combat said:


> Whilst the supra was on UK roads, it was on the motorway where it is deemed safe to drive as 70mph. There are no right turns, pedestrian crossings etc, the road is very quite and IF smokey got it wrong, probably no-one else would be involved.
> 
> So, yes, there is a difference. I would have though that was quite obvious.


Agreed, it's less dangerous on a motorway when free. 

But I still don't think doing 200mph is safe anywhere regardless of the type of the road.

How about this ? 

See how close the Lambo comes to nearly ploughing through traffic...


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> That's the irony though, isn't it? A lot of people with the big power mods have no intention of going anywhere near a track or drag strip. There's only one place they're intending to use it.


I hope you are not talking about me, since i use my car for drag races and trackday every change i get.
look at my video channel!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

xcraft said:


> I hope you are not talking about me, since i use my car for drag races and trackday every change i get.
> look at my video channel!


No, that's why I said 'A lot'. I call a spade 'a spade' so if I was pointing at you, I'd name you rather than try to veil it as something or someone else. Fair play, you've spent the money on your car, you use it on track and at the strip but posting that video.....


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

xcraft said:


> I hope you are not talking about me, since i use my car for drag races and trackday every change i get.
> look at my video channel!


You are the A**E who drives on strips, tracks AND public roads. Why do it like that on public roads if you allready do it on the track/strip?

I am not a saint, but don't drive that dangerous on busy public roads.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Page 5...
As an attention seeking exercise it's been quite successful.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

More like 5 pages of being abused, criticized and condemned... exercise



give the guy some credit, it was a brave attempt of a post nevertheless.

:chairshot


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I think it is easy to all jump on the bandwagon and blame and shame him...
Although I don't approve off it all, I can understand things like this happen, and by now he will have learned his leason I guess about NOT posting it on a forum or the internet altogether!

@ Nigel; Italian supercars are fun to drive WHEN they drive and everything else inbetween is just pure misery...Best bet is to buy one to put in a collection and never drive it but just have it for it's beauty


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

xcraft said:


> couple of things they need to prove:
> - Who is driving?
> - What is the license plate of the car?
> - How fast was i going?
> ...


Don't know how it works in Portugal but if it were the UK they'd be checking all CCTV on that route, assuming the police vehicle you passed didn't have ANPR. If the car was yours you'd then be guilty unless you can prove someone else was driving and even then you'd have to prove they were insured or you'd be charged with providing the car to an uninsured driver. This forum would probably be served with a warrant for your IP address as further evidence.


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

*???*

i cant see the video on page 1??keeps coming up as private??anyone any ideas?


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

That was Rubbish !
YOU HADNT HAD NEARLY ENOUGH BEER AND THER WERE NO HOOKERS !
oops sorry for shouting but... Needs more hookers !:clap::clap::clap:

Cokey


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Love seing people enjoying their cars properly.
Dont give too much about the "you are an idiot, driving dangerously and fast" stuff.
You can drive like that and still use your brain, thinking foresighted or just floor it and turn off all your intelligence. Last would be dangerous but that was obviously not the case here.
Keep it up.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

BenGTR said:


> Love seing people enjoying their cars properly.
> Dont give too much about the "you are an idiot, driving dangerously and fast" stuff.
> You can drive like that and still use your brain, thinking foresighted or just floor it and turn off all your intelligence. Last would be dangerous but that was obviously not the case here.
> Keep it up.


suggests you have been up and down the autobahns for maximum attack 

:thumbsup:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Where's the video?


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

BenGTR said:


> Keep it up.


:chuckle: he nearly wrecked it
And to think of the flack one user got for doing 35mph at ace cafe:chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

w8pmc said:


> Where's the video?


It's been made private which is quite quaint really. It reminds me of the stories from years back about people who wrapped their TV sets in aluminium foil to try and avoid the detector vans 

If anyone really wants to find out who the driver is, when it happened, watch the video etc, it can all be done and it's a bit late for back tracking now.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> suggests you have been up and down the autobahns for maximum attack
> 
> :thumbsup:


Of course I have. On my way to the Nordschleife and back.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

virtually no CCTV or ANPR`s in Portugal mate.. espacially on coast and mountain roads.
and no, they probably dont care either. 
police would be more interested in seeing the car and getting a ride in it, rather than nicking him. 

however if they caught you stealing, in the back of the van and up the mountain you will go in the dead of the night - a good kicking and drop you off to walk back down - if your lucky!

different mentality over there....


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Sounds like I need a job in Portugal.

How can I watch the video?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

NickM said:


> Sounds like I need a job in Portugal.
> 
> How can I watch the video?


You need a car first matey ... 

Video seems to be open to friends only now


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

R32 Combat said:


> Smart people learn from other people mistakes.


:thumbsup:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Most southern countires have law enforcers who are more subjected to personal intrests rather then their job 
I might have to move there ...


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Wow this thread! is getting a lot of attention!
Even after i removed the video!

New video coming soon, me getting stopped by a cop! (only i was driving my Elise) yeah to fast again ;-)


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Busted with lotus

Lotus Elise stopped by Police - Cascais - YouTube

Cops says "if i had this car i would speed also!"


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Portugal has RHD? I never realized that.. Or did you just buy the Lotus as a RHD car..?!


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

ahaa, nope it is a uk car ;-) much cheaper, and mostly a trackday car and all (almost all) are clockwise, so right hand is an advantage


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

xcraft said:


> Busted with lotus
> 
> Lotus Elise stopped by Police - Cascais - YouTube
> 
> Cops says "if i had this car i would speed also!"


i din'd hear that ("if i had this car i would speed also!") what i did hear was 

YOU HAVE BEAN TOLD!!


----------

